# PetSmart Doggy Day Camp Nightmare



## mrcrowley (Sep 6, 2007)

I just have to share my experience that I had last night with the Doggy Day Camp. We took our 6 month old, puppy Tari there because we had a coupon for one free visit and I wanted to try it out to get her in a social environment with other dogs. Our perception is that our dog is a labrador/boxer mix. She has all of the behavior characteristics of both, she looks like a lab and is full of energy, always ready to run around and she has the body behavior of a boxer and some of the appearance in the ears, slightly pushed in snout from what a normal lab would have. She throws punches, does the horseshoe and uses her feet like any boxer we know. So I come to pick her up in the evening and the lady that brings her out says, 

"Well, we'd have a report card for Tori (You mean Tari?) but she had to be taken out of Doggie Day Camp and put into 1 on 1 because during the temperment training she was biting just a 'little' too roughly on the other dog's necks. I'm pretty sure she's a pitbull mix." 

Then I replied "no she's labrador/boxer." 

And then she says, in a really smart *** reply, "No... I'm pretty sure she's pitbull. So unfortunately we don't allow the bully breeds to interact with other dogs. She won't be allowed to come back to Doggie Day Camp, but if you'd like to bring her back to the Pet Hotel, she can have 1 on 1." 

It was free, although it completely defeated the purpose of bringing her there it wasn't a total loss at that point. I just knew not to bring her there ever again at that point. 

But I have to say labeling her a pit when all you have is speculation so that she is banned for life from Doggy Day Camp is very unprofessional and shows an ignorance that is staggering for someone who should be an expert at Canine care. Maybe she does have pitbull in her. If she did it would be pitbull 3 times removed if at all. And even if she was full pit bull I would love her just the same and I would expect her to have the same treatment as any other dog. It is not the dog it is the owner leads to how a dog is going to behave. My dog lives with 3 ferrets who are out and around her for several hours a day. 2 of the ferrets actually go after her from time to time and she quickly walks away from them because they are bothering her. She never ever goes after them. That's the sign of a killer right there.

At that point though I left the Pet Hotel with Tari. She was very lethargic and almost non-responsive. Every time I stopped she would sit down and she would not follow when I started to walk again. Right then I just thought she was a little tired or something. Her reaction when she saw me coming out of the Hotel was not what I had expected either. She seemed out of it. 

I saw our trainer in the middle of PetSmart. I came up to her and told her that my dog had flunked Doggie Day Camp and she was very shocked to hear that. I told her they said she was a Pitbull mix and that she was biting on the necks of other dogs. She rolled her eyes and said "Whatever." I know she's had several experiences with training clients having problems over there.

Taking her to the car she was again very slow, very lethargic and not responsive to my commands. She didn't jump into the car like she normally would, she just sat down and looked into the car, not even at me. When I got her home she just would lay down and not do anything, she wouldn't eat, she was hesitant to go outside, and then she would just go back to laying down. I tried everything I could do to get her to act out. Jumping around the house, making loud noises, playing with her favorite toys, giving her favorite treat to her. Nothing would snap her out of her daze.

I am almost certain they drugged my dog with that Behavior altering drug, either that or they beat her. That was not my dog that I brought home last night, she was completely different than she has acted since we've had her at 8 weeks. Has anyone else had this experience?

It was a nightmare. I will never again take my dog to that Pet Hotel for anything. I don't recommend that anyone else do either.









*Attention!!!!!!!!!! Here's the face of a killer!!! Attention!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

Is it possible your dog is sick? I am only asking because the way you describe her acting after her visit is exactly how my dog was acting a week ago and I took him to the vet and found out he was very sick from a tick bite. 2 days previously he had been at the dog park and my normally very playful happy pup had tried to snap at and growled at a pitbull (funny coincidence, the pit was very friendly). I was so worried about why he would do that, plus my dog is only 13 pounds so not too smart to pick that fight. Anyway I now know he was sick and that is why he acted that way. If your dog was not feeling well it is possible she was rough with others. Is she feeling better and acting better now? I am just giving you another point of view here. I don't really know anything about the petsmart doggy daycare program.


----------



## mrcrowley (Sep 6, 2007)

ozzy said:


> Is it possible your dog is sick? I am only asking because the way you describe her acting after her visit is exactly how my dog was acting a week ago and I took him to the vet and found out he was very sick from a tick bite. 2 days previously he had been at the dog park and my normally very playful happy pup had tried to snap at and growled at a pitbull (funny coincidence, the pit was very friendly). I was so worried about why he would do that, plus my dog is only 13 pounds so not too smart to pick that fight. Anyway I now know he was sick and that is why he acted that way. If your dog was not feeling well it is possible she was rough with others. Is she feeling better and acting better now? I am just giving you another point of view here. I don't really know anything about the petsmart doggy daycare program.


No this morning she was pretty much back to her normal self. It was the first time I had seen her wag her tail and box with me since yesterday morning. I guess I've never seen her sick, but all I know is that was not my dog that came home with me last night. It was like bringing home your relative for a holiday but they just popped 4 codine.


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

mrcrowley said:


> I am almost certain they drugged my dog with that Behavior altering drug, either that or they beat her.


I sincerely doubt this. She probably just played rougher then they were comfortable with. As for her behaviour, she was probably just reacting to a sudden change in environment.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My dog is a rough player and likes to play with necks too. He has NEVER even made another dog yelp but, it makes so many people nervous. The other dogs come back for more because they are having fun too. He doesn't play rough with all dogs and is incredibly gentle with puppies and our cat. 
I don't think a confined area like they have at an inside daycare is a good place to bring a dog like mine and maybe yours. It's not that your dog would necessarily ever hurt another dog but, in that environment, without enough room to really run, what choice do they have but to wrestle with each other? I think sometimes the workers in a place like that don't necessarily understand dogs as much as you would wish and anything that makes them nervous will get the dog labeled. 
I looked in on Petco doggie daycare and the 2 dogs that looked "pitish" were behind baby gates while the others were playing. It looked like doggie jail. I would never want that for my dog. When dogs did anything that was remotely rambunctious with each other, they were sprayed with water bottles. I would rather socialize in a place where he can choose to play a chase game as well as play rough and tumble. 
The place where we kennel our dog has daycare with a large outside play yard and he gets put in with the rough players. They say he is mouthy but they don't see this a a negative, just the way he plays, and they have no concern letting him out with the other dogs.
I'm sure that everything about that day was stressful for your dog and that would be enough to explain the unusual behavior. It's good to hear that he is better today.


----------



## WAgal (Oct 13, 2007)

Yikes, so sorry about your bad experience. I didn't know that PS had doggie day care or the Pet Hotel. We are taking Sage to puppy classes at our PS and so far it has been a wonderful experience and I love our trainer, Bruce. I'm so glad to hear Tari is back to her normal self. When I look at her pic I just have to laugh that this woman thought she was a serious threat to the other dogs. Sounds like she has a thing about Pits for sure and she was unfairly labeling Tari. Also sounds like your trainer has had other issues with this day care person.

Tari is a dolly!!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I took a tour of the new doggie day care/pet hotel at our local PS...they were giving out 1 free stay for attending so Kim and I went. I'll skip most of the tour because it just made me laugh (let's just say they were glorifying the whole "pet hotel" thing). Near the end of the tour, in one of the playrooms, they proudly announced that no bully breeds were allowed during the two 45-minute long "play times" each day. I asked why not, and they looked at me like I was an idiot and replied that, "Bully breeds are known to be vicious and cannot be trusted around other dogs." I just said that I knew two bullies-type dogs personally, and they were actually very well-behaved...the tour guy just glared at me (clearly thinking _shut up little girl_) and didn't really reply...I didn't press the point because, well, there was no point...they were very set on their policy.

Couldn't use the free stay anyway, since it expired Dec 31 and they require a Bordetella vaccine w/in 6 months instead of 12.


----------



## mrcrowley (Sep 6, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> I'm sure that everything about that day was stressful for your dog and that would be enough to explain the unusual behavior. It's good to hear that he is better today.


You're probably right, I was just totally not used to seeing my dog like that. I couldn't even get her excited with her squeaky cow which I would normally be able to wake her up from a deep sleep or call her inside if she didn't want to come in.

The fact of how this girl handled the situation was very unprofessional though. She used the word "pitbull" as if it were a loaded word like "terrorist". Like I said she may have pitbull in her. I don't see it. All of the boxador pictures I have seen look just like my dog. So apparently that mix comes off to people as pitbull. It's unfair to classify a dog as a breed because you noticed some agressive behavior and it's unfair to classify a breed as aggressive. It could have been a dog that was just as rough to Tari as she was to it. Or it could have been a dog that didn't like rough play and yelped when Tari happened to be on top. To say that because a dog bites at another dog's neck automatically makes them a pitbull is completely ignorant and brands my dog to never go back there again, not that I would.

Before they brought out Tari, I had overheard this girl talking to the parents of an English Bulldog who were dropping her off while they went to vacation. The woman asked the girl when the dog will be fed and the girl replied. "The dog will eat when she's hungry. I don't mean to sound cold about it but basically the dog won't go hungry."

She doesn't have what they call... the people skills. And I don't think she speaks dog, so how does she know when the dog is hungry if it's locked in a cage all day? Obviously an English Bulldog is a bully bread so it won't be interacting with other dogs either.



Shaina said:


> Near the end of the tour, in one of the playrooms, they proudly announced that no bully breeds were allowed during the two 45-minute long "play times" each day. I asked why not, and they looked at me like I was an idiot and replied that, "Bully breeds are known to be vicious and cannot be trusted around other dogs." I just said that I knew two bullies-type dogs personally, and they were actually very well-behaved...the tour guy just glared at me (clearly thinking _shut up little girl_) and didn't really reply...I didn't press the point because, well, there was no point...they were very set on their policy.


I think the PS Pet Hotel staff are vicious and should not be trusted imo  

I'll admit my dog is a bully when it comes to play with other animals, she is very liberal with her paws always boxing or grabbing onto other dogs, but she has never shown signs of aggression or any viciousness. She plays in PS training for 5 to 10 minutes each time with dogs both bigger and smaller than her and although can play rough at times, the fact is she is always playing. Our dog loves other dogs, people and especially children. But if you heard the tone of the lady I talked to last night, she would have tried to convince you my dog likes to eat children.


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe she got really stressed out from being there and becoming isolated from the others. I would hope that petsmart wouldnt hurt a poor puppy.


----------



## luvshepsto (Dec 4, 2007)

Aawww hope your pup is ok now. Just a bad day at camp. It could of been much worse, she looks fine in sigpic. sooo cute.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh, I was sidetracked with storytelling above (sorry), but I really doubt they would use the drug on your dog or kick it, for the same reason they won't allow dogs they deem aggressive with the other dogs (even if their "aggressive" criteria leaves much to be desired) -- liability. If they actually did use drugs on dogs without owners' consent, they would get caught at some point and it would get out to the public. Same with kicking and such...the facilities I've seen (one other besides the one I mentioned above) have cameras all over in order to ensure that (1) owners can't sue for an imaginary incident and (2) they can keep an eye on their employees to be absolutely sure nothing untoward is going on. You can say whatever you want about big companies like PS, but one thing's for certain: if it will affect their public image in a negative way (and therefore profits), they will generally avoid it like the plague.

Tari was probably totally stressed out while she was there, and once you arrived she felt safe so was able to relax and recharge. The same thing happened to my dog when I left her with my parents...I know for certain they would never abuse her or anything, but two nights and a day in a strange environment, constantly keyed up and never resting well, made her practically comatose for a 24 hours after we were reunited.


----------



## mrcrowley (Sep 6, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Tari was probably totally stressed out while she was there, and once you arrived she felt safe so was able to relax and recharge. The same thing happened to my dog when I left her with my parents...I know for certain they would never abuse her or anything, but two nights and a day in a strange environment, constantly keyed up and never resting well, made her practically comatose for a 24 hours after we were reunited.


Thanks, that does make me feel a little better. Not about the being banned part, but I'm sure you're probably right. I just really wish I could have been a fly on the wall to see what went on that day. I went there so she could be in a social environment with other dogs and able to have supervised play with the other dogs. If I wanted her to be locked in a cage all day I would have left her at home. She would have had a better time because at least the dog walker would have come 2ce during the day and let her out, fed her, and taken her for a walk and she wouldn't have been so stressed out all day from all the stimulation which she was not allowed to interact with. 

I just really would like to see what scrutiny they use to deam a dog a bully breed. Like I said she really does well in PS training and she's very well behaved, other than a little bit of a jumping problem. She's already graduated the puppy class and has moved on to intermediate.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's just really disappointing for you, I'm sure. You would think that since you actually went through training at their store and it sounds like their trainer would vouch for your dog's character, they would consider that more important than the off chance that she is a mix of a breed they are prejudiced against. 

Congratulations on graduating to intermediate training! You two look very cute together, and Tari's graduation cap suits her well


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience. Your pup sure is cute though. I always wonder why certain people get in the animal business or get dogs. While I understand everyone has their preferences I would think that if you were going to work as a trainer or run a doggy day care or hotel that you would have to really love dogs and be compassionate and such. Otherwise why not choose another profession? It's the same as people who buy a dog and leave it tied to a tree all day...why bother at all?

Anyway, glad she's better!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel, with the ridicule that others give for having a "bully" breed...your pup does kind of have a pit looking face....at least to me, I see it around the eyes, but that could also be the lab...but point being, who cares? I get extremely irritated with peoples ignorance, especially with my dog Smokey...he's 100 lbs of Cream Puff (according to my neighbor who caught him and brought him home after someone left my gate open) but some people don't see it that way...another neighbor of mine asked me why I'd keep a vicious killing machine around my children...lame.
Our dog park will not allow bully breeds that I am aware of, I remember reading something about that...last time I saw it says DOG PARK...not breed specific dog park. My APBT mix has proven himself to be trustworthy around other animals, one of his best friends is a Bug (boston terrier x pug) and weighs 15 lbs...they roughhouse, and the extent of it is her biting his ears and him taking his paw and stepping on her... real vicious.

I'm sorry to hear about your experience and their ignorance...people like that are the reason pits get a bad rap.


----------



## mrcrowley (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support. I don't know why it angers me so much. We asked for them to do a temperment test before we even signed up for Doggie Day Care and they said that they would just do it when she came in for her first Doggie Day Care. If they just would have done the test, we wouldn't have had to go through such an ordeal.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

First off - Tari is a cutie!!! She was probably exhausted from the whole experience. That was a lot for her and my guess is she was feeling tired and worn out. No matter what she is - I hate the prejudices people have against pitbulls. I know you said she probably isn't a pitbull - but even if she was - they shouldn't treat her like that. Just don't go back there. Their loss.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

Maybe she did bite another dog a bit too hard---isn't that a part of being a puppy and learning how much biting is acceptable with your dog friends?
Why didn't the social director (or whoever she was) just take Tori away for a few minutes to settle down? Maybe let her play with another dog that prefers rough and tumble?

My sheltie is very timid and we were playing with a friend's very well trained doodle. Well my dog gave her a couple of snarls and showing of teeth to warn her to back off. My girlfriend said to leave them--her dog wasn't watching the cues. After one more snarl, her dog backed away a bit, then they were fine.

I've sent my dog to doggie daycare. I'm not sure she really likes it as she's not fond of the big dogs. There are a couple of friendly goldens, but they might be too big and rough for my sheltie's preference. The woman does say she prefers to play with the dogs her own size.

Hopefully Tori can find a place to play that will appreciate her


----------



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

What a cute pup! We started taking our 6 mo old to day care as well at the place that we'll be leaving him for Xmas. Wanted to get him used to going there and being happy with the place since they also have a great daycare facility. Max had the same kind of reaction after his first day and I thought he was sick. So I asked one of the guys there and he said he was just exhausted - since he's not used to 6-8 straight hours of romping around - and they go outside once an hour. This seemed completely plausable to me. Sure enough the next day he was romping around again.


----------



## Frankie2016 (Jul 24, 2017)

I realize 10 years have past since original post, but some things never change. I had my first (and last) experience with PS doggy day camp a few weeks ago. My 8 month old Zuchon goes everywhere with me, I had several doctors appointments in Albuquerque and the temp was over 100*. So I tried the day camp. He too was isolated when I got back. The gal mumbled something about him having his own room. I paid for training while he was there, I stated at least 5 times that I wanted them to work on leash walking. All other training is going well, he just needs extra help with the leash. I met with the trainer when I picked him up, she said she worked on "sit" & "stay", I told her he knows those commands she was suppose to work on leash training, that's why I brought his vest and leash. She said no one told her what I wanted. Well that was a waste of $35. When I got to the car I read his report card, said he was nipping a lot then settled down. He is a PUPPY of course he nips. Also, I didn't like the scene in the playroom when I returned, way too many dogs, they could hardly move around. They had 50lb labradoodles in with a 6lb miniature schnauzer. The attendant just pushed her big squeegee around. She did not interact with the dogs at all, and there were no toys. My guy looked a little brow beaten too. I felt guilty for leaving him, I guess it was instinct. I won't be scheduling any more summer apppointments as I won't leave my love bug with a group of non animal loving people. 
If I worked there, even at 65, I would be at it playing with those dogs. One on one, as a group whatever. But, I'm an animal lover. The picture they paint on their web site is not what is actually happening.


----------

